# Jan's handbag was dipped today!



## Siimplyloco (Feb 21, 2016)

Walking between the Tourist office and the crowded Tapas Alley, her shoulder bag was unzipped and her small purse removed. It contained her debit card, EHIC card and about €80.
Watch out!
John


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 21, 2016)

Bu99er!

It could happen to anyone.. Look upon it as if you have made an involuntary charitable donation to the local needy population.

I found out that we'd made a similar donation when I needed my 3 metre ladder.

What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 21, 2016)

siimplyloco said:


> Walking between the Tourist office and the crowded Tapas Alley, her shoulder bag was unzipped and her small purse removed. It contained her debit card, EHIC card and about €80.
> Watch out!
> John


  Sorry to hear that where exactly were you , Benidorm?


----------



## jeanette (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear that but pleased that you are safe


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear this.  I always keep my bag in front of me when out walking where there are other people,  simply because I nearly had the same happen to me, I was lucky as they only managed to get the zip half open before I noticed, came as a big shock as I had always thought I was being careful,  they are very good at it, especially if you are distracted even slightly.


----------



## Teutone (Feb 21, 2016)

my wife thinks I am paranoid when I tell her to wear her small hback pack at the front in certain busy places like Rome or Venice. Hope she doesn't learn it the hard way. :scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear that,my wife never uses a h/bag for that same thing,wear a small purse in yes your smalls .


----------



## mickymost (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes glad you both safe.A horrible thing to happen hope Mrs Jan is ok ?

*what goes around comes around* scum of the earth people like that!:mad1:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 21, 2016)

Roma do not like a handful of fish hooks.  Fill your handbag with a load all tied in together and go back, so they can have a second go.
Should be quite amusing when they get caught up and try and run.


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry to here that John but can happen anywhere,

Regards.John & Pat.





siimplyloco said:


> Walking between the Tourist office and the crowded Tapas Alley, her shoulder bag was unzipped and her small purse removed. It contained her debit card, EHIC card and about €80.
> Watch out!
> John


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 22, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Sorry to hear that where exactly were you , Benidorm?



Benidorm, just around lunchtime.


----------

